# KDE4 and xorg-1.12 packages



## Windmill (May 26, 2014)

Hi, I noticed that there aren't KDE4 packages and the xorg package is outdated (there is xorg-server 1.7, but PC-BSD has 1.12). I found the kde-baseapps package, is this the correct KDE package?


----------



## youngunix (Jun 2, 2014)

Your question is unclear regarding the "KDE4 packages". Are you trying to install the Desktop Environment (x11/kde4) or its individual packages? 
x11/xorg and x11-servers/xorg-server are two different ports.


----------

